
TSMC to build US$12B chip plant in Arizona with US government support - embit
https://www.scmp.com/tech/gear/article/3084491/tsmc-build-us12-billion-chip-plant-arizona-us-government-support
======
hhs
Please note discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23187698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23187698)

